# NuLev(long)



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi I just got back from my gp today, I just needed a physical for school and decided to mention that my stomach has been really bad lately. I don't know if i'm going to all the wrong doctors or if nobody really has answers to IBS. My Gastrologist told me that he didn't feel I needed a prescription and to eat Immodium and Gas X till my hearts content, and also suggest biofeedback. And today the GP just explained that IBS people are just sensitive to foods and stuff and that since i've had it most of my 22 years i'll probably have it for the rest of my life. That made me so mad, I realize that I could have a worse problem but everyone around me thinks it's just a little inconvience like a paper cut. I feel like slipping them a mega dose of EX-Lax and let them walk a few days in my shoes. I know that's mean. I told him in highschool a doctor gave me Librax and it was wonderful and really worked but he said he didn't want something that strong and made a face. But there must be something to that drug......because when I was thinking of going into the Army they gave me a very hard time and deffered me until I got a note from the doctor saying why I was taking a drug like that. I took one NuLev so far I dunno if it's working yet. I seem to be the worst in the morning when I wake up. Gassy, gurgling tummy, then I'll be fine and about ten mins before it's time to leave I get a case of D. My stomach usually calms down 2-3 hours after i'm up. It never fails I really wish I could have my Librax back. I remember years ago another GP gave me Levsin and I used to think they were candy cuz they did absolutely nothing for me. Oh well I guess I'll give this a try. If it doesn't work i'll try and get back on Librax. My mother doesn't really want me on it cuz the doc who prescribed it to me is a Psychiatrist. I'm trying to become a cop and she knows they do background checks and is afraid something like that can keep me from getting a job. I'm not a wacko I just have IBS


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

The whole situtation is just absurd.I feel bad for you.Apparently the Army, your mom, and most of your doctors act like Librax is crack or something.You had a prescription. Its legal. You dont owe an explanation. If they get real anal, tell 'em to call the doctor themselves. You're real nice about this whole thing. I would have just two words for them all.Your mom's fear is unfounded. The police don't give you spinal taps or something. Even if they did, it is a myth that they show drug use. Even if it could, you had a PRESCRIPTION. LEGAL.Nulev and Levsin are the same drug, Hyoscyamine, an anti-cholinergic/spasmodic. Its supposed to slow/calm your gut down, basically.Librax is actually 2 drugs in one.One is an anti-cholinergic/spasmodic, the other a benzodiazepine (anti-anxiety) called Librium. That isn't very "strong" at all. Actually, its one of the weakest benzos. A lot of medical doctors are anal about prescribing benzos because they have a "low potential for abuse." True. But millions of people take them as prescribed and are helped a lot by them. Apparently you are helped by the benzo and not so much by the anti-chol/spaz. But since you already know Librax works for you, why not leave well enough alone. Its safe, effective, and helps you. Maybe go back to your psychiatrist if you are having problems getting what you need. A few Librax a day is not too much to ask. If he won't help you, find someone who will. Good luck =)Slacker


----------

